# Hang tags shaped like a t-shirt?



## embloom (Jun 10, 2007)

There's gotta be a place that offers T-shirt-shaped hang tags; a company that offers a tags already in that shape. I don't want to have to pay for a custom job. Anyone know where I might check?


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have had my eye open for them also.


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

How about this for something different?
A T-Shirt key ring with paper insert that could be used initially as a tag but removed and used as a keyring. 
There are 3 types, shirt-shirt/shorts and mini-shirt.

Intaprint UK trade suppliers of plastic promotional keyrings and blank products

Jim


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

I wonder if you called someplace that makes custom shaped magnets if they would know where to go for custom shaped hangtags or business cards.

Shirt Shaped Premium Magnet 2 3/8" x 2 3/4" [Shirt2] - $0.69 : Custom-Magnets.com: Custom Magnets, Business Card Magnets, Printed Magnets


----------



## mumzie (May 9, 2008)

Check these guys out - 
They do offer a die cut option.
I haven't used them myself, but they look pretty reasonable.
Full Color Printing, Business Card, Postcard, Brochures : Hotcards.com : Cleveland, Columbus, Toledo, Pittsburgh, Detroit, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Michigan


----------

